
Basecamp Founders Announce New Email Service - romanovtexas
https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1225455247264550917
======
bigiain
Also Jason from Basecamp (in [https://basecamp.com/guides/how-we-
communicate](https://basecamp.com/guides/how-we-communicate) ):

"98% of our internal communication happens inside Basecamp."

and:

"We don't use email internally"

Then:

"Coming April 2020"

Is this a loooong lead-time Aprils fools gag??? ;-)

